# Hinata Big Booty FanArt !!!!"WARNING" Nude Butt



## Mr_Vendetta (May 8, 2006)

Note: Please excuse me if I offend anyone but as far as the rules are concerned it said nothing about excluding back side nudity. So I hope I'm not in troble.


This drawing was inspired by a fan club I joined on a Naruto forum called "Hinata's Fine Ass/Ghetto Booty/Junk in da Trunk FC". I just had to do this fanart for them since I?m obsessed with phat butts. So here is Hinata showing off what her momma gave her. I guess the dango she?s eating helps keep it nice and healthy. Anyhow it was finished in colored pencil. It took me a while to do. I hope you enjoy it ^_^

Click on pic for larger version.


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (May 8, 2006)

I... That's... It's... Wow!


----------



## Blue (May 8, 2006)

Too big! 

Spoilertagged it, but anyway - your coloring is godly, and the lineart is wonderful too, exculding differences in taste- is that colored pencil?

EDIT: It is colored pencil. 
Do more! Please!


----------



## furious styles (May 8, 2006)

HAha! Excellente!


----------



## gnutte (May 8, 2006)

Whoa, that's amazing!


----------



## Mukuro (May 8, 2006)

Fant*ass*tic!


----------



## Danse (May 8, 2006)

whooooaaaaa thats big 
nice pic though


----------



## Mr_Vendetta (May 8, 2006)

Blue said:
			
		

> Too big!
> 
> Spoilertagged it, but anyway - your coloring is godly, and the lineart is wonderful too, exculding differences in taste- is that colored pencil?
> 
> ...



Yes it is colored pencil, it took so long "arrgghh", but as long as you guys are pleased with it I am very happy


----------



## zizou (May 8, 2006)

stop eating hinata chan :Wtf


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (May 8, 2006)

the line are is really great and the coloring too.  the butt is a bit to big but @_@


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 8, 2006)

Holy crap her ass is huge! 

No more doughnuts for her!


----------



## Xgamer245 (May 8, 2006)

O.O
>.>
<.<
*PRINT*
Runs to B-Room
just kidding
Nice picture ^-^
Im sure it took long but in the end its worth it ^-^


----------



## Rob Van Dam (May 8, 2006)

That's awesome. Now I bet Naruto will never want to go after Sakura after seeing that. Naruto would get everything if he paired up with Hinata, and I mean *EVERYTHING.*


----------



## Kurorin (May 8, 2006)

her ass is _way_ out of proportion... XD

still, good pic...

ニャ! =^.^=


----------



## Gambitz (May 8, 2006)

thats amazing i didint know hinata has a nice ass good job man


----------



## RockLee (May 8, 2006)

Oh man.

Oh *man*.


----------



## sonnie_skies (May 8, 2006)

Gokou said:
			
		

> Fant*ass*tic!


Smart*ass*.


----------



## Heroin (May 8, 2006)

big big ass!


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (May 8, 2006)

a bit too big... but wth, its all goood XD


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 8, 2006)

...I was following El jackal here... to keep track of his actions... and... you have awesome skils... please keep doing this work... ... (I also think it's a bit too big... the natural one is the one that has a "idontknowwhat" that catches the eye...)


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 8, 2006)

The biggest ass that I've ever laid my eyes upon.

If you make a Tsunade with comparable breasts, you'll be my hero.


----------



## zizou (May 8, 2006)

it's in rights proportions!!


----------



## Mr_Vendetta (May 8, 2006)

Xgamer245 said:
			
		

> O.O
> >.>
> <.<
> *PRINT*
> ...


 
LMAO!!! Very funny . I am glad most of you like the drawing. I will be doing more busty versions of Naruto hotties. My favorite Anko is next on my list.

And I want to thank everyone that supports me and my love for big booty. I have and ass fetish mmmmkay


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (May 8, 2006)

Wow the lineart and the colouring is amazing. Great job i expect to see more from you lol


----------



## Kromagnum (May 9, 2006)

The drawing is excellent, as well as the coloring.  The ass is just too freaking big for my tastes though.


----------



## Tui (May 9, 2006)

Holy crap!

No wonder she has no pants on! She can't even walk while towing that thing.
Anyway, nice job.


----------



## az0r (May 9, 2006)

its good but itll wouldnt been better if u made it smaller
kepp it looking real


----------



## Sieg (May 9, 2006)

O_o

...I think she should stop eating that stuff...


...great job


----------



## Pep? Le Pew (May 9, 2006)

Wow....umm...nice big booty you drew there...


Your drawing skillz is good


----------



## Kurorin (May 9, 2006)

any chance you will be drawing any of the other naruto girls?

if so, who'd it be?

ニャ! =^.^=


----------



## Dommy (May 9, 2006)

That's so OMG! 


Keep up the good work.


----------



## Kamikaze Sushi (May 9, 2006)

NO! you posted the obese one!!!


----------



## Mr_Vendetta (May 9, 2006)

Kurorin said:
			
		

> any chance you will be drawing any of the other naruto girls?
> 
> if so, who'd it be?
> 
> ニャ! =^.^=



The lovely Miss Anko is next on my list so be on the look out. I am also working with Delicious Slut on her Naruto magazine. I will be doing the monthy centerfold drawings.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 9, 2006)

Where's my Tsunade?!


----------



## DOK (May 9, 2006)

For a minute there i thaught i was looking at huuuuge juggs.
Nice drawing/coloring


----------



## batanga (May 9, 2006)

Hahahaha 

Oh man, that?s... cool


----------



## Kurorin (May 9, 2006)

Mr_Vendetta said:
			
		

> The lovely Miss Anko is next on my list so be on the look out. I am also working with Delicious Slut on her Naruto magazine. I will be doing the monthy centerfold drawings.



where can i find it? i'd like to read it... so anko's next huh? i'm looking forward to it...

your coloring is really good, sorry i didn't mention it earlier... >_< i was kinda 'distracted'... XD

ニャ! =^.^=


----------



## Mori` (May 9, 2006)

blergh violation of pb terms and services :/


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 9, 2006)

. . . Damn, missed it.

That good?


----------



## zero0one1 (May 9, 2006)

its gone now.....try


----------



## Mr_Vendetta (May 9, 2006)

Moridin said:
			
		

> blergh violation of pb terms and services :/



 ? what does that mean?


----------



## zero0one1 (May 9, 2006)

Mr_Vendetta said:
			
		

> ? what does that mean?


It means you should try upload the image somewhere else for us to see it and then post the link here


----------



## Kurorin (May 9, 2006)

hm? what do you mean 'it's gone'?... i can still see the image...

ニャ! =^.^=


----------



## Toffeeman (May 9, 2006)

Yeah apparently photobucket don't like big asses. You should try Image Shack.


----------



## Mr_Vendetta (May 9, 2006)

Kurorin said:
			
		

> hm? what do you mean 'it's gone'?... i can still see the image...
> 
> ニャ! =^.^=



Yeah the image is still veiwable and where on else on this site can I post more of my erotic work? Is there a section for it where I won't get in trouble?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 9, 2006)

It's still viewable?


----------



## Mr_Vendetta (May 9, 2006)

I can still veiw it can you?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 9, 2006)

No. All I see is the photobucket terms and violations thing.


----------



## esoteric` (May 9, 2006)

The reviews were awesome 

but I can't view it


----------



## Natsuhito (May 9, 2006)

vioaltion 
cant see it.
stupid photobucket


----------



## Chopped_Hige (May 9, 2006)

damn, the booty link is down -_-


----------



## Pulp Fiction (May 9, 2006)

Uh I cant see it for some reason


----------



## Mr_Vendetta (May 9, 2006)

I am very sorry to all those that havent seen the image. Is there any part of this site that I can "legaly" post it on and still get reveiws? Someone tell me and the big booty veiwing shall commence.


----------



## Neji (May 9, 2006)

just post it again and host it with imageshack


----------



## zero0one1 (May 10, 2006)

Mr_Vendetta said:
			
		

> I am very sorry to all those that havent seen the image. Is there any part of this site that I can "legaly" post it on and still get reveiws? Someone tell me and the big booty veiwing shall commence.


Its not naturofan thats causing us the viewing problem, its photobucket. 

Upload the picture from a different image website. imageshack.com imagevenue.com Just host it somewhere else please, b/c photobucket blocked it for us. 

You probably can see it because you already viewed it before it was blocked, whereas we havent seen it at all and cant see it until you host your picture somewhere else. Post any naruto pics you have, I'd love to see them.


----------



## Mr_Vendetta (May 10, 2006)

I fixed the link to the picture on the first page !!!


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 10, 2006)

haha, i dont really know , it's just a nude butt hinata. i can't believe it was found objectionable at imagbucket...anyway, there's also bathhouse, but u don't have enough post yet, need 100


----------



## Mr_Vendetta (May 10, 2006)

narutosimpson said:
			
		

> haha, i dont really know , it's just a nude butt hinata. i can't believe it was found objectionable at imagbucket...anyway, there's also bathhouse, but u don't have enough post yet, need 100



100 posts for the bathhouse? Oh well, thats not gonna happen anytime soon. Now where will poor Hinata go to get her big booty washed?


----------



## chauronity (May 10, 2006)

Mr_Vendetta said:
			
		

> I am very sorry to all those that havent seen the image. Is there any part of this site that I can "legaly" post it on and still get reveiws?



 ?


----------



## pi321 (May 10, 2006)

Comic Book Guy said:
			
		

> No. All I see is the photobucket terms and violations thing.



yep...pls rehost on imageshack


----------



## Kurorin (May 10, 2006)

@Mr Vendetta: i think that you should repost the image on your very first post, so that the new people coming would be able to see it...

ニャ! =^.^=


----------



## Lord Prime (May 10, 2006)

WOW heh WOW !!! thats a big ass.


----------



## ManiacalLaughter (May 10, 2006)

That....is a BIG butt....not as sexy as i was hoping, but definately big


----------



## Psysalis (May 10, 2006)

omfg...... thats something else lol.


----------



## Mr_Vendetta (May 10, 2006)

Ok guys I finally fixed the image so its veiwable on the first post. Hopefully imageshack has nothing against big sexy butts.


----------



## Wolfy (Aug 1, 2006)

Thats a great picture oh Hinata! Well done ^_^ [although the butt's a tad too big] otherwise, gorgeous.

-Obi


----------



## edisonu (Aug 1, 2006)

Dude!! How could you? Especially to sweet little Hinata Chan?


----------



## The Sentry (Aug 1, 2006)

thats amazing


----------



## Mew♥ (Aug 1, 2006)

lol! nice drawing!


----------



## Mr_Vendetta (Aug 1, 2006)

edisonu said:
			
		

> Dude!! How could you? Especially to sweet little Hinata Chan?



She may be sweet but not little, at least not that big, phat sexy booty.


----------



## TerrorOfDeath (Aug 1, 2006)

lol Thats a really good drawing, but her booty is a little too big


----------



## inumike (Aug 1, 2006)

wow that is the biggest ass i ever saw man


----------



## Sinoda722 (Aug 1, 2006)

That is just bootyful!


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 2, 2006)

The art itself is very well done, but MY that is a large ass.


----------



## Fysh (Aug 2, 2006)

Wow, I'm not too fond of what the picture is of, but that is AMAZING artwork.  Your coloring and style are just...are just... please make something that doesn't involve Hinata so I can rep you to oblivion 

Edit: I just realized that you're working on Shinobi Magazine with me, yeah?  I'm definitely going to request some work from you ^^


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 2, 2006)

Damn....That's a Fat Ass.

Bootylicious


----------



## SNCloud (Aug 3, 2006)

wow nice pic


----------



## DanW1 (Aug 3, 2006)

yeah it looks nice now but when she stands it'll be a nasty fat ass lol



good job btw


----------



## Mr_Vendetta (Aug 6, 2006)

Fysh said:
			
		

> Wow, I'm not too fond of what the picture is of, but that is AMAZING artwork.  Your coloring and style are just...are just... please make something that doesn't involve Hinata so I can rep you to oblivion
> 
> Edit: I just realized that you're working on Shinobi Magazine with me, yeah?  I'm definitely going to request some work from you ^^



What would you like to see?


----------



## Fysh (Aug 6, 2006)

Hmm...since you draw the girls....Ino and/or Temari.


----------



## Lovewitches (Aug 7, 2006)

The art is good.. but the ass is a _little_too big 


but i like the coloring


----------



## Mider T (Jan 5, 2008)

Oh yeah baby, that's the stuff.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 5, 2008)

I think it's a little too big..... Nice details in the background and Hinata's face looks well drawn.


----------



## Denji (Jan 7, 2008)

It won't show for me.


----------



## Rednaxela (Jan 7, 2008)

Very nice 
You should draw more


----------



## Empress (Jan 9, 2008)

large butt


----------

